# 2013 Midwest Women's MTB Clinic - SPOTS OPEN!



## thines (Sep 11, 2006)

Ladies... we have just re-opened registration for the 8th Annual Midwest Women's Mountain Bike Clinic. This event sold out in March, but we were able to bring in several more coaches recently and open a few more Beginner and Intermediate spots.

THESE SPOTS WON'T LAST LONG!

If you still want to join us at Brown County State Park in Nashville, Indiana, June 7-9, then get signed up today!

Go to Midwest Women's Mountain Bike Clinic for all the info and a link to register!


----------

